# andro rx log



## diablomex (Mar 13, 2009)

well soon i'll be testing this product.and  people know me here,but for the ones that dont know me.here we go. im 32, 260lbs,5'10.been working out, for 6 yrs or more.this isnt gonna be my first cycle. ive done other ph cycles and 2 cycles of gear.i know people kinda might think im lieing, by saying that, other then some strength increases, i havent got no real results.so im crossing my pubic hairs,and hope i get some real results.my workouts range from 4-5 days a week,rarely 4.
my workouts go something like this;

chest/tri's
legs
shoulders/traps
back and bi's


now the way this goes for the 5th day is  that there is a  different  bodypart that gets extra attention every week.

well,thats what it is until i get my package.oh yeah this week ive tooken off
from working out.i think my body needed the break,its been around 7 month or more since my last one. and when i start back on monday,im gonna be hitting it hard and prepping myself for this cycle,for 2 weeks. so it'll be a  minute before i start this log up again.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 29, 2009)

well, im going to start on tuesday.i was checking out this stuff,it looks like i will be running or dosing 4 pills a day for 30 days.or run 3pills for 12 days, then run 4 pills for  3weeks.i was checking the directions it says you can take 2 weeks off after then start again.if this stuff is that good ,sounds like a winner to me if you can actually  run it that way.well,will see.


----------



## diablomex (Mar 31, 2009)

well i started today.
worked out my legs.i think im gonna hit legs 2 times a week. a light day and a heavey day.try to bring them up a little, at least for a couple of months.as for my workout consist of:
squats 4x15-20
barbell lunges 4x15
leg press 4x15-20
leg extensions 4x 15-20
leg curl 4 x 15-20
romanian deadlift to the shins 4 x 15-20
did calves on the leg press 10x15 reps with 30 second breaks in between

now this day is light day,i took 1 minute breaks in between sets and did a lot of reps.

i dont really wanna comment on how i feel so far because its too early too tell.

if your gonna ask me about my diet,dont. im no good on counting calories. im too busy. im lucky i get my workout in

as far as other products im taking.... just the basics (creatine and protein,and vitamens

so their you go so far.this is my first time logging my cycles, so im sorry if its not the best. thank you,im gonna try to do this everyday.but you will be updated as the cycle goes on


----------



## diablomex (Apr 3, 2009)

well, if any of you guys are following... im sorry for not logging for a couple of days.i heard about that aprils fools day worm,and i decided it would be best not to even log in.anyways im back now.so far so good.ive been feeling a little stronger,feeling good. i worked out back and arms today and  it looks  something like this :
bent over barbell rows 4x8-10
cable rows 4x 8-10
pulldowns  4x 8-10
reverse pulldown with a normal grip
crazy bar curls (forget the name of that funky bar)4x 8-10
dubmbells curls 4x8-10
preacher curls 4x 8-10
hammer curls 4x 8-10

and like i said im not expecting to feel anything for a while, thats the funny thing.because i have been getting a little bit of a strength gain.but will see


----------



## diablomex (Apr 5, 2009)

sorry about not posting yesterday.it doesnt seem to matter,no one is paying attention.anyway, ive been feeling good stronger in my workouts.today i worked out my legs heavy. i decided to workout my legs 2 times a week, to bring them up , one workout heavy and the other a little lighter with more reps.one basic the other a little more. anyways heres my leg workout for today;
backsquats 4x8-10
barbell hacksquats 4x8-10
leg press 4x8-10
leg extension 4x8-10
leg curl 4x8-12
standing leg curl 3x8-12
romanian deadlift 4x8-10
standing calve raises 4x10-15
seated calve raises 4x10-15

strong workout felt more stronger every workout, cant wait to see... what happens next.anyways any question please ask .as for protien intake goes, im  kinda broke , so im just taking it before and after i workout and taking the   most basic supplements. recession ...laters


----------



## plums_jp (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm readin man, keep it up... i have no questiins for uou because theres so many other loggers, but i hope you see some good results... keep  postin


----------



## diablomex (Apr 7, 2009)

well guys, i didnt post yesterday because i didnt workout.it my day off.any ways, today i worked out my chest.the thing i do when it comes to chest, is i change grips...one chest workout i'll do regular grip and the other, i'll do wide grip.and i do tri's also on this day, and i also change excercises.anyways this is my workout for today;
 incline bench barbell press  4x8-10
 flat bench barbell  press 4x8-10
 chest wieghted dips 4x10-15
 flyes 3x8-10
 skullcrushers 4x8-10
 pull over/close grip bench press 4x8-10
 rope pulldowns 4x8-10
 abs

it was a good workout,and i dont know if i'm losing it , but i think i see some results.soon i'll be  taking 4 pills, instead of  3. so far so good.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 8, 2009)

another day,was kind of tired.but i did my workout anyways.leg day today , ive been doing wide squats for a long time...i did them regular today ,and  oh man,do i feel it.well heres the workout for today;

 reg squats 4x10-15
 dumbell lunges 4x8-10
 leg press 4x10-15
 leg extension 4x10-15
 leg curl 4x10-15
 romanian deadlift 4x10-15
 leg press calve raises 8x10-15

 it was a good workout . feeling strong, even though i was tired. today as i have mentioned , im doing legs 2 times a week.one heavy, and one light.but not that light.just enough to get the reps you see above and giving myself 1 minute rest in between sets.well tomarrow, is my other day off.so i wont be posting my log.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 10, 2009)

well another day, feeling better, stronger.im sorry if i dont have  much details.if anyone has any questions please ask.anyways, i havent felt no wierd side affects.well, today i worked out back and arms, and i  have went up in strength,so i am happy about that. but no real change, body wise.anyways, heres my workout;
bentover rows 4x8-10
cable rows 4x8-10
pulldowns 4x10-15
reverse pulldowns
barbell curls 4x8-10
alternating curls 4x8-10
precher curls 4x8-10
hammer curls 4x8-10


----------



## diablomex (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry about not posting yesterday,computers been acting up.anyways i did shoulders, yesterday.this was the workout;
            dumbell press 4x8-10
            arnold presses 4x8-10
           bentover lateral raises 3x8-10
           front raises 3x8-10
           side lateral raises 3x8-10
           front barbell shrugs 4x8-10
           dumbell shrugs 4x10-15

today i did legs (heavy) today, this is what the workout looked likes;

 barbell front squats 4x8-10
 barbell hack squats 4x8-10
 leg press 4x8-10
leg extensions 4x8-10
 leg curls 4x8-10
romanian deadlift 4x8-10
standing and seated calve raises 4x8-10

   anyways,my workouts have been going great.and getting stronger everyday.no wierd sides.tell next time.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 12, 2009)

tommarrow, im off.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 14, 2009)

chest/tris, today my workout today looks like this;
      incline barbell bench press 4x8-10
      flat barbell bench press 4x8-10
      decline barbell bench press 4x8-10
      flyes 4x8-10
      standing cable tricep extensions 4x8-10
     overhead dumbell ricep extensions 4x8-10
     rope ( i forgoe what you call these) pulldown for tris 4x10-15
      abs

thats what it was for today.been feeling tighter,better, more focus. this is a good ph.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds like it's working for you. I'm interested so keep your focus and I will check back in a few days for more of your results. Thanks for taking the time to post this for us.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 16, 2009)

sorry about not posting yesterday, just been feeling tired.todays my day off, but since i didnt post yesterdays workout.ill post it.any ways leg day,and i killed them. if anyones is paying attention, ive been  doing legs 2 a week one heavy with  rest between sets from 1 min 30 sec to 2 min. on the next leg workout is little bit lighter,just enough to pump out more reps  than usual.with rest between sets from 30 sec to 1 min.and yesterday was legs done with higher reps,well heres the workout;
  squats with a regular stance 4x10-15
   dumbell lunges 4x10-15
   leg press 4x10-15
   leg extension 4x15-20
   leg curl 4x10-15
   romanian deadlift 4x10-15
    leg press calve raises 8x10-15 with 30 sec rest in between sets

    well there it is, im kinda tired right now. so ill go, if anyone has a  question ask and ill answer.


----------



## the other half (Apr 16, 2009)

looks like you hit the weights pretty hard, are u gonna post the weights that u r doing or just the sets and reps?

what do you think your body fat % is. it sounds like you are a pretty big boy, muscles that is!

did you take any measurements before or pics?

anyway, keep up the hard work and hopefully you like what u get out of this cycle.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 17, 2009)

the other half said:


> looks like you hit the weights pretty hard, are u gonna post the weights that u r doing or just the sets and reps?
> 
> what do you think your body fat % is. it sounds like you are a pretty big boy, muscles that is!
> 
> ...



im not gonna lie, i dont keep track, from start to finish.if you ask whats my max on benching i can tell you that.it 365lbs, and thats not on a cycle .sometimes, on a cycle.and it seems i get more strength boost ,off prohormones than anything else . i have max out 405lbs on a prohormone cycle.as bodyfat goes, im not sure.i think the only fat i have is some belly fat.but its not ,where you would be able to notice if i was wearing a shirt.i havent measured myself for a while.but i think, i put my measurements on one of my post. if i would have to guess my chest is around 50',waist is a tight 38' , legs 27 1/2 i think, arms around 19',calves i think is  around 17, forearms are around 14'.as pics go, i just hate taking pics. im bad about that. i dont know why.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 17, 2009)

well anyways heres my workout for today
    Back/Arms

rack pulls 4x8-10
pulldowns4x8-10
dumbell rows 4x8-10
widegrip cable rows 4x8-12
barbell curls 4x8-10
alternating dumbell curls 4x8-10
precher curls 4x8-12
hammer curls 4x8-10

on back , i changed things up a little.workout went well,just glad its friday.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 18, 2009)

today was shoulders, and man. they feel tight.but thats a good thing.so here we go with my workout;
front military presses 4x8-10
behind the neck military presses 4x8-10
bentover lateral raises 4x8-10
front raises 3x8-10
side lateral raises 3x8-10
leaning lateral raises 2x10-15
behind the back shrugs 4x8-10
dunbell shrugs 4x8-10
abs


well ,things are going good.feeling great.no attitude or nothing, so thats good.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 21, 2009)

sorry about not posting,havent  been feeling all that great.i didnt workout  yesterday and today.its not like this happens , much .anyways,last sunday i did legs light.im not going to post that, but its basicly  on my other post..if it shows  lunges, that my light legs .


----------



## diablomex (Apr 23, 2009)

sorry about not posting right ,this is  yesterdays workout .ive been feeling the same nothing new no wierd side affects. the only question i have is the bottles says you can 2 weeks off, what does that mean?



chest/tris, today my workout today looks like this;
incline barbell bench press 4x8-10
flat barbell bench press 4x8-10
decline barbell bench press 4x8-10
flyes 4x8-10
skull crushers 4x8-10
close grip/pullover 4x8-10
rope pulldowns 4x10-12

this is todays;


wide squats 4x8-10
barbell hack squats 4x8-10
leg press 4x8-10
leg extensions 4x8-10
leg curl 4x8-10
romanian dead lift 4x8-10
seated and standing calve raises 4x10-15


----------



## diablomex (Apr 23, 2009)

tommarrow im off, i just found out today.. im gonna have 2 weeks off,from work.looks like the bussiness i work for is not going to exist for very long. i cant make it off unemployment . i got a family, to support. i dont know how long , they think iim gonna stay there.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 25, 2009)

well today i did shoulders, and heres the workout;

dumbell shoulder presses 4x8-10
arnold presses 4x8-10
front raises 4x8-10
bent over lateral raises 4x8-10
side lateral raises 4x8-10
front barbell shrugs 4x8-10
dumbell shrugs 4x8-10

 well ive been doing fine, workouts are good . gains been staying the same.nothing new.i feel no sides, may 1, is gonna be the last day of this cycle. i only have one question for prince,do i need to do a pct.the reason why i ask is because the bottle says to take it from 4 - 6 weeks and then stop at least for 2 weeks.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 26, 2009)

well just another day,not feeling too good.but i pushed through it.no new feeling ,no other results other than what i had posted.but still happy, with the ones i've gotten.well,heres the workout ;


bentover rows 4x8-10
cable rows 4x8-10
pulldowns 4x10-15
reverse pulldowns
barbell curls 4x8-10
alternating curls 4x8-10
precher curls 4x8-10
hammer curls 4x8-10


----------



## diablomex (Apr 28, 2009)

my workout;
incline barbell bench press 4x8-10
flat barbell bench press 4x8-10
decline barbell bench press 4x8-10
flyes 4x8-10
skull crushers 4x8-10
close grip/pullover 4x8-10
rope pulldowns 4x10-12

well, been feeling great nothing new,maybe because i didnt get enough pills to do high doses like someone else, no names.anyways, times almost up ,i didnt get no answer from prince about a pct, so i got one anyways.i got one that is a pct and a anti-e in one,ill do this for a month.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 29, 2009)

diablomex said:


> i didnt get no answer from prince about a pct, so i got one anyways.i got one that is a pct and a anti-e in one,ill do this for a month.



sorry I must have missed it.

you can get away with an OTC product like ALRI's Restore or Ergopharm 6-OXO and a natural testosterone booster, of course I always recommend Anabolic-Matrix Rx

FYI - we are working on a PCT product.


----------



## diablomex (Apr 29, 2009)

cool,thanks for the info


----------



## diablomex (Apr 29, 2009)

another killer leg workout;

squats with a regular stance 4x10-15
dumbell lunges 4x10-15
leg press 4x10-15
leg extension 4x15-20
leg curl 4x10-15
romanian deadlift 4x10-15
leg press calve raises 8x10-15 with 30 sec rest in between sets

workout went good,and im glad i did this cycle.and i did get something out of it.i'd like to thank, prince.even though i dont like posting it.its just a drag. but i would do it again.id like to apologize to people, for not being the best poster on this cycle.


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 29, 2009)

So, in the final analysis, what were your gains?




Prince said:


> FYI - we are working on a PCT product.



this just perked my ears up... any details?


----------



## diablomex (Apr 30, 2009)

lucifuge said:


> So, in the final analysis, what were your gains?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ive had some pretty good gains some definition,got a little leaner,a little stronger. a stronger bench for sure.i already started my pct.im not gonna really post that much on my pct, it just seems like a waste.im pretty much gonna keep working out the same for another month.if anything changes ill let you guys know.any questions, ask and ill answer.trying to plan my next cycle of gear ,which i will be doing in a couple of  months.trying to work out the kinks, because i havent done tren yet.but ive done test alone and test/deca.so trying to figure that one out, but i got plenty of time.


----------



## diablomex (May 15, 2009)

as im on my pct, im still feeling good and staying strong.


----------

